# Carver Knight Shadow Subwoofer



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

I can buy one off of Craig's for $150. What do you guys think & how good is this Sub? Anyone own one now? Thanks!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

As long as your not expecting 20 hz performance for home theater. It starts to roll off around 30 hz. The review on it was good.

http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_9_1/carver-knight-shadow-subwoofer-3-2002.html


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Whoa, I wonder what the xmech on that driver is! :yikes: It's probably measured in feet...


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------

